# Heat pump creative wiring?



## ApplianceTech9 (May 31, 2010)

See any long term operation of this RTU? Is this wiring typical? Please comment.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Whats wrong with that? :laughing: At least it is not all in one color (basic black) like I have seen plenty of hackers do, and steal the wiring diagram.


----------



## H2O (Jun 13, 2010)

Maybe the installer was offsetting his carbon footprint by using less cable!:laughing:


----------



## John Markl (Mar 7, 2010)

Be not afraid, for I am with you always........:001_tongue:


----------



## zee (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh wow! What a sight.:laughing: We've all been there.


----------



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

Pass the gravy please.


----------



## copyme (Nov 8, 2010)

Typical but messy,why dont tide it up a little??


----------



## HighTech (Jan 18, 2012)

you how long it took me to make it look this way


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

ApplianceTech9 said:


> See any long term operation of this RTU? Is this wiring typical? Please comment.


Besides the individual that left the equipment in such a state there's nothing here that would shorten the equipment life. 

It is matter of fact that it simply looks like someone removed the factory zip ties in order to trace out the wires or have enough slack to install the third party voltage/phase monitor. If fact, you can still see the original bend in the wires as a result of the factory installed zips that are now missing.

Very sloppy and inexcusable work but nothing that would affect the equipment's life outside of a possible short to ground from the now loose wires rubbing inside of the equipment cabinet.


----------



## tinman59 (Jun 23, 2010)

*wiring*

thats a custom wiring job be creative another jack of all trades master of none must be from ms


----------



## Mymy (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Work.


----------



## ToddHel64 (Jan 7, 2018)

My OCD is cringing right now lol


----------



## LSCHIZ (Feb 3, 2018)

ApplianceTech9 said:


> See any long term operation of this RTU? Is this wiring typical? Please comment.




The guy who did this, like most of them, probly didn’t document anything, walked away, took it all w him in his head and now can’t remember a blame thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSCHIZ (Feb 3, 2018)

ApplianceTech9 said:


> See any long term operation of this RTU? Is this wiring typical? Please comment.




The guy who did that, like most of them, probly didn’t document anything, walked away, took it all w him in his head and now can’t remember a blame thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bebelynaccessdoors (Jan 8, 2020)

the facts have been discussed is really important. Thank you so much for sharing a great post.


----------

